# Wood Interior On Patio Door with White Moulding



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I've seen it done.

I think it's a matter of personal taste.


-just my 2 cents -


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

If thats what you want to do look into marvin windows and patio doors.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

We have two side-by-side Andersen full-glass triple-door French door sets (middle one opens, two on sides are fixed) facing Albemarle Sound in northeastern NC behind the northern Outer Banks (Nags Head, Kitty Hawk, etc.).
They are vinyl-clad on the outside and were unpainted/unstained plain wood (poplar, I think) on the inside. We stained the wood with a reddish mahogony stain that look great! Matches our cherry furniture in the waterfront great room they're in. 
They could have been painted white to match our white drywall walls and ceiling, or stained gray to match the c1906 barnboard kneewalls and boxed beams in the room. 
Matter of choice.
These doors have the Andersen 20-year warranty. The opening doors have the Andersen triple (top, bottom and middle) single-latch deadbolts and the doors are guaranteed not to leak with 60 mph winds. We've been hit more than once with 100+ mph winds and they didn't leak a drop. They were installed in 1998. The vinyl cladding had some minor delamination problems due to nitwit Fed. gov. mandated glues, which Andersen promptly fixed free.
We really like them.
Mike


----------

